# 3 year old still in nappies



## 0400772

I am asking this on behalf of my sister in law. Her son will be 3 in march and is still in nappies! 

She has tried to get him to use potty but wont so i said use the proper toilet,

now she says this : "nappies i dont understand why he wont do it in the toilet - he knows when he needs a wee and poo and sits on toilet but jumps off"

Can anyone help? i think its bad he still in nappies at this age...help x


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

The nappies could be confusing him. I dunno Ive.not potty trained yet.

I'd personally ditch the nappies, and just preserve with it. Maybe a reward chart for no accidents after so long or something.
If he's in pants he probably won't like feeling wet either.


----------



## Lilicat

I have heard it actually helps to have someone demonstrate, could his dad or older brother possibly do that? 

Also learning to wee standing up can be fun (although messy) you can buy things to put in the toilet for them to aim at. 

I agree with the above person that losing the nappies is the way forward, maybe pick a point when she has a few days she can be at home with him to get started and remind him every twenty minutes or so. She could also have him pick out underwear with a character he likes on so its fun for him.


----------



## Nibblenic

I dont think its unusual or 'bad' for a 3 year old still to be in nappies.

Maybe look into reward charts different types of seating for the toilet. My godson wasnt dry until he was almost 4 and still struggled well into being 6. 

Nothing bad or wrong about it. Just takes some of them alot longer. It isnt a race. Everyone gets out ofnappies at some point only to go back in to them in or later years :haha:

I do agree with what the other girls said though. Loose the nappies


----------



## DaisyBee

With my daycare I've found that most girls are potty trained at age 2 and most boys age 3. I've never been willing to start potty training until the child is showing readiness AND the parents are on board - it was never up to me as a daycare provider. That being said - I see nothing wrong with an almost 3 year old still wearing diapers.

They make pull-ups which is a great transition before switching to underwear as some people do not have the time or patience to be cleaning up urine from all over their house & furniture. The cold turkey idea works for some kids - but lots of kids have accidents while in the process of training & some get embarrassed which isnt a great feeling for a child.

I've found that bringing the child to the toilet and have them sit there and get used to it even if they wont go is a great first step.(while staying with them - not leaving the room unless the child is embarrassed to go in front of you - and then I always stay right outside but have them leave the door open - so I'm not in eyesight but we can still talk to each other). Always pick the same times to take them to the potty - right after getting up, right after breakfast, etc, etc. Before & after meals & sleeping is always an important time -but it needs to be more often then that at first. Once they start saying they need to go or going themselves w/out you asking then you dont need to bring them as often - but its still good to remind for quite a while. Showing is also a good thing - if they have friends or cousins etc that are potty trained it is a great motivator - even more so than mom or dad showing. Rewards that work for the child - some kids love stickers & just a sticker for wearing on their shirt is enough. Some need a bigger reward after getting so many stickers on a chart. A few kids I've used M&M's - and that was the only way they would go - they didnt care about stickers. One M&M for each time any urine actually went in the toilet. 2 M&M's for BM's.

I have had kids get potty trained while still wearing diapers - but it is easier in the pull-ups esp. when you are taking them potty every 20 minutes at first without any results. It can also make them feel like a big kid. As far as him jumping off the toilet - she needs to stay there with him and encourage him. GIve him lots of praise for even sitting there - even more praise for actually going. You can make up a silly song or cheer which some kids have really liked!


----------



## kiwimama

It's not at all unusual for a 3 year old to still be in nappies! 
There is no point in trying to get a child toilet trained unless they are ready. 
I'd suggest gentle encouragement and lots of praise for your sisters little boy if he even sits on the potty, even if he doesn't go, because it sounds as though he is a little scared of it.


----------



## 0400772

When i say bout him being in nappies i dont mean its bad for him as i understand that he cant help it my reason is that his mum is extremely lazy and is one of these i cant be bothered ppl. He doesnt sleep in his own room cuz he puts up to much of a fuss and she prefers an "easy" life so lets him sleep in her room.

Anyway ... thanks for your replies. i suggested the no nappy when she in the house, as you can watch more carefully when he about to go and take him to toilet , and the whole praise thing.

Didnt think about pull ups to be honest, so will mention that too!...

also standing up aiming things? anyone know where to get them?

She is a single parent, so no daddy and he only child. xx


----------



## suzanne108

I don't think it makes her lazy that he is still in nappies and in her room at 3. Both are more common than you probably realise.

Like Nibblenic said - they all get there eventually. Don't put too much pressure on him :)


----------



## 0400772

Thanks susanne its not just the nappies, ahrd to explain why she lazy in so little detail. basically she still wants to party like a 19year old and will just "dump" him on anyone.

Takes no responsibilty for him, he bits, kicks, does what he wants, 

He had a problem down there and had to get circumcised, she had proffesional people help her get him out of nappies for hygience reasons after op and she couldnt be bothered (her words) so didnt take the advice or shall we say follolw advice.


----------



## suzanne108

Ahhh I guess thats pretty bad then :nope:


----------

